# Crazy GBATemp Portal Glitch



## Rapfnny (May 19, 2009)

Ashbox, a user from IRC, recently told me about this weeeeeeird thng that happens when you click on the links in the portal of gbatemp while logged out.
Here's how you can see what I am talking about.
1: Logout
2: http://gbatemp.net/index_guest.php
3: Click on one link the middle section showing the slides for releases
4: then click on any link on the bottom middle section. 
5: Scroll up and down trough your new GBATemp.


----------



## kjean (May 19, 2009)

This should be what "How lazy are you?" thread look like. I'll try this later. Orz...


----------



## zeromac (May 19, 2009)

im confused.. whats the middle section?


----------



## B-Blue (May 19, 2009)

holy shit dude that's some crazy glitch
REPORTED TO MODS!


----------



## kjean (May 19, 2009)

jeez, what a glitch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






			
				zeromac said:
			
		

> im confused.. whats the middle section?QUOTE(Rapfnny @ May 19 2009, 03:16 PM) Ashbox(from irc.bob-omb.net) recently told me about this weeeeeeird thng that happens when you click on the links in the portal of gbatemp while logged out.
> Here's how you can see what I am talking about.
> 1: Logout
> 2: http://gbatemp.net/index_guest.php
> 3: Click on one link the middle section showing the slides for releases


----------



## raulpica (May 19, 2009)

it duznt werk


----------



## science (May 19, 2009)

Wow, something fucked up is happening.. wtf lol


----------



## Brian117 (May 19, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## Nerdii (May 20, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> I don't get it.



It's hell stuffed up!!


----------



## Professor Chaos (May 20, 2009)

It's not a glitch, it's a well-thought plan to get lurkers like me to login just to read a few posts...

Admit it !!!


----------



## Splych (May 20, 2009)

Wowz. Happened to me a few times when I tried clicking that hexagon wii thingy...


----------



## redact (May 20, 2009)

got nothing on my end...


----------



## Rapfnny (May 20, 2009)

*You must be logged out for it to work.*


----------



## MicShadow (May 20, 2009)

Oh my...
Ive seen the end...


anyway cool glitch, some sort of weird java havoc


----------



## raulpica (May 20, 2009)

CRAP IT WERKZ

Hahah ubercool


----------



## Costello (May 27, 2009)

should be fixed now. took me a while to notice this topic


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 12, 2009)

So i doesn't work no more..... awwwww
can somebody post a vid of it plzzzzzz


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 19, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=156362


----------



## SifJar (Jul 21, 2009)

nevermind


----------

